# Just Wondering??



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im looking to buy a truck its a 2001 z-71 4x4... it has new mickey mtz's on it im not sure the excact size but they are mud tires. I was wondering if these would be fine to drive out on the beach or would they be more prone to getting stuck because of the tread on them?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

kingchaser34 said:


> Im looking to buy a truck its a 2001 z-71 4x4... it has new mickey mtz's on it im not sure the excact size but they are mud tires. I was wondering if these would be fine to drive out on the beach or would they be more prone to getting stuck because of the tread on them?


Mud tires are ment for mud, MT/AT are better in sand. Air down and go consistently slow and you should be OK but be prepped to get unstuck (2x6. carpet, shovel, tow strap)


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm with spydermn on that. I run tires because mud tires (IROK's) because the truck was set up for trails. If you air down and go easy you should be fine. If you have a heavy right foot you will dig that baby to China in a heartbeat. Always have all the stuff you need in the truck when on the beach. If you plan to get stuck and have the gear you wont get stuck. If you are not prepared you will get stuck...


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

yea just go easy. i went on the beach one time with boggers and dug...................alot but just take it easy and you wont have any problems.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Those tires will be fine there not a real aggressive tread pattern. I used to have a 97 k1500 on 37" swampers and never had a problem. Pulled a Super Duty out one time on the beach and my truck dug down well past the hubs and it pulled itself and the Duty right out.Used to run some spots on the beach in 2 wd and sometimes wouldnt air out my tires( ran 30 psi on the street). I currently have a Tacoma on 35" ProComp M/T's and have only had that out once on the beach and it did fine.


----------

